# AKFF Photo Competition August 2012 Winner Announced



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome back to the AKFF Photo Comp. I've served my time and am now on day release, so am happy to announce the August comp. As we have had a break in proceedings, entries will be accepted from May, June & July as well. Hell, if the photo was taken by you this year, post it up.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st September 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during 2012 (up to end of August) only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Say antidisestablishmentarianism!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

antidisestablishmentarianism

Joel



sbd said:


> Other fine print:
> 
> Say antidisestablishmentarianism!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Moved to the August mega comp. Don't forget you can enter any photo taken this year up to the end of August, so rattle through your photo drawer.



MICKOMARLIN said:


> one angry lake macquarie flathead





Tiberium said:


> That day was my first ever time in the ocean. Picture of Tree-Tea bay, Noosa Heads.





Tiberium said:


> Coming back from a good paddle in Laguna


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

foxx1 said:


> It was a beautiful day except for the hour and half paddle home against the tide and into a southerly














mingle said:


> What the heck - sunrise over Little Snake Island...


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

photo taken on my mobile 12/8/12 off jam jerrup... Westernport , Brett waiting foir a gummy to bite


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Winter fog snapper fishing with Solatree. Facing the shore in this shot!


On the way back as the fog cleared.


Coming back from a sharky afternoon's snapper fishing at Island Beach, Kangaroo Island.

antsydishwasheraquarium


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Some great entries so far. Keep 'em coming, there will be three (yes three) prizes for the August comp. You can enter any photo taken by you this year (special offer limited to the August 2012 comp only), so thumb those albums & dig out your should'ves.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

A Maroochy river GT on a $4 blade...Cheers Pat


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Say cheese please.....Pat.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56570

NBhood's colour co-ordinated ***** pics (last one is excellent).
















[/quote]

trev


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

The gold flowed off the blade ..... Bribie Passage 7 may 2012










cheers,

S


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Winning









Losing









(these are not comp entries)


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What a mill pond out there Dave! This morning?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Some passers by were kind enough to take this well-framed snap of my snaps and I last Sunday


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Story attached.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56290


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Click to view


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

NAFS


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Arty Farty Sunrise? or Not Another F* Sunrise? either way I love it!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

My Daughters first fish..... Oh and it relates to kayak fishing.... as I couldnt find the key to the padlock to get her out on the yak that day :S


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Taken 1st September - should it be in the the Sept comp ?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Scoring going up Friday afternoon (currently marooned on an island with Red). Get those last minute entries in!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

The Pumicestone Passage on sunrise










Joel


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Turtleboy reflecting and Sunshiner Shining


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

returning from somewhere that may or may not have been called Dream Island, Aug 2012


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A huge 31 entries for August, with some great shots. Pick your top three in the poll.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The strongest field yet in the photo comp, don't forget there are three prizes this month, so make your vote count. Please pick your top three entries, you can click the small pics in the poll for a larger view.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

More entries and more votes in the photo comp than ever before - check out the excellent field and get your votes in now!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Last chance to vote on the August photo comp tonight - the most entries, the strongest field, the most votes & more prizes than ever before. Check it out & vote now!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations to Solatree









and cheaterparts









and imnotoriginal









for their well deserved wins in the biggest photo comp we've seen. Send me your details folks, & we'll get some prizes out to you.

For no prizes except glory I'm going to nominate Lapse as my own choice for his stunning action shot









and mingle because I'm partial to the odd sunrise









and I thank everyone else for providing such great shots celebrating the diverse nature of kayak fishing. Get snapping for the September comp!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Onya Andy.... There are sunsets and there are sunsets. You jagged a goody with a pearler of a pic.


----------

